# Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months. *OLD*



## ChiBron

> *Amare out four months
> Suns star has microfracture procedure on left knee*
> 
> Paul Coro
> The Arizona Republic
> Oct. 11, 2005
> advertisement
> 
> The Suns received devastating news this morning regarding their All-Star big man.
> 
> Suns star Amaré Stoudemire’s arthroscopic surgery evolved into a microfracture procedure on his left knee this morning, according to his manager.
> 
> Team physician and orthopedic surgeon Thomas Carter found Stoudemire’s cartilage damage to be more severe than anticipated. Stoudermire’s manager, Rodney Rice, said the power forward is expected be out for four months because of the surgery.


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/1011suns.html

This stinks. I can only hope it doesn't have any long-term effects on his game.


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

It's his own fault! As I said earler waiting until a month before the season to get it done regardless of the extension was a *PUNK* and *SELFISH* move!


----------



## NugzFan

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

wow


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

****!


----------



## Schizogenius

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Whatever...

He got his extension and is rich. If he is able to live a reasonable lifestyle, he'll be rich until he dies. So he does not need to step on a basketball court ever again.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Microfracture? Damn. Question, is it on a weightbearing portion of the knee, a la Allan Houston, Chris Webber, and I think Kerry Kittles, or a non-weightbearing portion, a la JKidd? If the former, this season is done (even after he comes back, it'll take a while to get back on top of his game again), if the latter, he could be in good shape come playoff time.

Btw/ shrewd move holding off on the surgery til after signing the contract. Sucks for the team and the fans, but $70+ mil is $70+ mil. He played it right as far as his bank account is concerned.


----------



## Banjoriddim

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

I hope he will recover fully. But it will be interesting to see how suns will play without him.


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Banjoriddim said:


> I hope he will recover fully. But it will be interesting to see how suns will play without him.


Maybe the MVP can carry the team until McDyess......I mean Amare returns!


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Microfracture in the knee, that's a bad sign. Sounds like something that could easily be a nagging issue, career-wise, especially at his size and the impact of his high-flying game.


----------



## Schizogenius

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

So, if Phoenix does not make the postseason, will Amare be named the 05-06 MVP ?


----------



## Flanders

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Steve Nash without Amare = Steve Nash without an MVP Award.


----------



## socco

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



ralaw said:


> It's his own fault! As I said earler waiting until a month before the season to get it done regardless of the extension was a *PUNK* and *SELFISH* move!


Not really. It was a smart business decision.


----------



## MLKG

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



SeaNet said:


> if the latter, he could be in good shape come playoff time.


You don't need to be in shape to go fishing......

Suns are done.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

I had Suns at 6-8th in my seeding predictions before this injury anyway.


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



socco said:


> Not really. It was a smart business decision.


I never said it wasn't a good business move just a PUNK and SELFISH move! For some reason I wonder if you, fans or the media would be saying the same if Kobe did the samething.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Mike luvs KG said:


> You don't need to be in shape to go fishing......
> 
> Suns are done.


:laugh:


----------



## socco

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



ralaw said:


> I never said it wasn't a good business move just a PUNK and SELFISH move! For some reason I wonder if you, fans or the media would be saying the same if Kobe did the samething.


Every move anybody makes is a selfish move. And Amare doesn't have a history of selfishness (he sure as hell is a punk though, but the media hasn't emphasized that, at least not yet), unlike Kobe. So you're probably right, Kobe would get crap for something like that.


----------



## NugzFan

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

so last year the suns started

nash
q
jj
marion
amare

and won 62 games.

this year they will start

nash
bell
marion
thomas
grant

ouch. not to mention every team in their division is improved.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Mike luvs KG said:


> You don't need to be in shape to go fishing......
> 
> *Suns are done.*


Amares career could be done!

Before the injury he couldn't rebound, block shots or play D!

Now he might not even be able to jump!:uhoh:


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



socco said:


> Every move anybody makes is a selfish move. And Amare doesn't have a history of selfishness (he sure as hell is a punk though, but the media hasn't emphasized that, at least not yet), unlike Kobe. So you're probably right, Kobe would get crap for something like that.


LOL, I thought I was the only one who noticed Amare being a PUNK! Amare's head has gotten extremely big as of late!


----------



## Sith

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

now i bet the suns wished they hadnt traded Q and JJ. 
now ithink the rockets are cleary the favor to have the 2nd best record in west.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Those knee injuries are no good. I really hope Amare doesn't lose a step or two of his athleticism. Basketball would be losing one of the cornerstones for the future.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Say goodbuy to any chances to contend. Unless a miracle happens.


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

man i miss jj already


----------



## HeinzGuderian

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Next thing you know LeBron and Wade are going to have serious injuries and the NBA will be no better than it was after Hill and Penny hurt themselves


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Ouch. Terrible news for the Suns. Bet they wish they still had JJ and Q now. Now we'll get to see just how much of an MVP Steve Nash really is. It might be a really tough season for the Suns if Amare truly misses at least 4 months.


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



HeinzGuderian said:


> Next thing you know LeBron and Wade are going to have serious injuries and the NBA will be no better than it was after Hill and Penny hurt themselves


The only difference was Jordan was still playing when they got hurt. However, and this is taking it way overboard, if Amare becomes McDyess I think the NBA would still be in good hands with LeBron, Wade and Howard!


----------



## Banks91

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

might as well give the spurs a free ticket to the finals


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

It sucks, but it happens. That's the harsh reality of the NBA, injuries all over the place. Hopefully he can come back.


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Figures this would happen.


----------



## tone wone

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

im not a really a Suns fan. NOr am I a Amare fan....but i am fan of the game. I hoping this isn't career ending/changing.

The game needs all its young stars as it enters this new and improved era of basketball


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Banks91 said:


> might as well give the spurs a free ticket to the finals


Duncans ankles aren't any better then Amares knee!

The Rockets and the Mavs have a legit shot at home court throughout!


----------



## carrrnuttt

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

For all those saying that Amare's being selfish for dealing with this so late, the Suns trainers have said that he's had the nagging feeling on his knees since the playoffs last year. It just got REALLY felt, with the conditioning training they've been going through at camp, and just now realizing how serious it was. Amare wanted to play through it, but luckily, the trainers caught on before it was too late.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

I'm a Stoudemire fan, and this is terrible. I loved watching the Suns last year, they were a real positive for basketball. I was already bummed that they removed two pieces of their high-octane offense...but removing Stoudemire is essentially taking the engine out of the car (no offense to the "MVP," but Stoudemire is the franchise player).


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Suns should cut a bad check to Amare. He need to exam his knee before he signed the contract.


----------



## Schizogenius

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Iron Man said:


> Duncans ankles aren't any better then Amares knee!


Well, Duncan's ankles *ARE* better than Amare's knee.


----------



## theBirdman

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

An athletic player without good knees is just half the player he was...this will definately affect his game, how much we will see...


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

The Suns can still make the playoffs. 


You guys shouldn't be going crazy already. What if he comes back and still can play like himself? Anyway, I'm guessing D'Antonie will go back to small ball until Amare is back. And thats the best idea, we need to win as many games as possible without Amare.


Starting lineup might be....

PG - Nash
SG - Bell
SF - Jim Jackson
PF - Marion
C - Kurt Thomas


We'll be able to get a nice record without Amare, but nothing contending for a title.

Ugh, I was looking forward to Amare dunking on everyone and averaging 30pts. =( Atleast we still have Nash to run the offense. Hope this doesn't damper Amare's game.


----------



## Hoopla

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Just to clarify: the microfracture wasn't the original diagnosis; it was done as a treatment for the damage to his cartilage. It is a procedure for cartilage regeneration that is usually reserved for instances of fairly significant articular cartilage damage. The idea is to create fractures in the bone near the cartilage area, allowing bone marrow cells to form a clot. The clot is then the basis of what eventually becomes fibrocartilage ("repair" cartilage), but this process takes a few months. Any cartilage is better than no cartilage, but this fibrocartilage has been found to be less efficient than the original cartilage in withstanding forces put on the knee, and is suseptible to degeneration.

About 75% of patients have improvement in their symptoms, while the rest either show no change or worsening. Not all of these patients are the athletes that Amare is, but not all of them put the stress that Amare puts on his knees. However, older age and obesity are predictors of poor outcomes following the surgery, so Amare does have these variables on his side. He will probably play later this year, but he won't have the same explosivness that he previously had. I just hope enough remains that he can still be a top player in this league.


----------



## Schizogenius

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



SunsFan57 said:


> What if he comes back and still can play like himself ?


What if Jamal Mashburn, Allan Houston, Chris Webber and Penny Hardaway come back and still can play like themselves ?


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Schizogenius said:


> What if Jamal Mashburn, Allan Houston, Chris Webber and Penny Hardaway come back and still can play like themselves ?



Is there a law against being optimistic?


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



SunsFan57 said:


> The Suns can still make the playoffs.
> 
> Starting lineup might be....
> 
> PG - Nash
> SG - Bell
> SF - Jim Jackson
> PF - Marion
> C - Kurt Thomas


LOL, your calling that a playoff roster? I guess your just keeping hope alive as a loyal Suns fan.


----------



## Schizogenius

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



SunsFan57 said:


> Is there a law against being optimistic?


Is there a law against against being realistic ? If yes, I plead guilty.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

WOW ! This is very sad news... the 4 months and the fact this surgery will change a players career for ever... Webber was alot like Amare before he had the procedure... now he can barely run... same with alot of other players that have had this....


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



ralaw said:


> LOL, your calling that a playoff roster? I guess your just keeping hope alive as a loyal Suns fan.



Last year lineup 

Nash
Q
JJ
Marion
Amare


This year
Nash
Bell
Jim Jackson
Marion
Thomas


that last year lineup got to the WCF.....................


Not saying this lineup will, but we can still win games with the style of play and some quality players.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Amareca is on suicide watch.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

well, on the bright side the article says it was better to get it done now since it affected a smaller area. Maybe and hopefully he could fully recover


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Lol Wadeshaq, I like your avatar.


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



SunsFan57 said:


> Last year lineup
> 
> Nash
> *Q*
> *JJ*
> Marion
> *Amare*


BOLD = gone! 

You are missing 3/5 or 60% of your starters from last year!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



ralaw said:


> BOLD = gone!
> 
> You are missing 3/5 or 60% of your starters from last year!


Ah! But you're forgetting our magic leperchaun we keep locked in the Suns locker room.


Anyway, this is what the guy who performed the operation had to say

The Phoenix Suns announced today forward/center Amaré Stoudemire underwent surgery to repair a joint surface defect in his left knee this morning at Banner Good Samaritan Hospital in Phoenix, Arizona. The surgery was performed by Suns team physician Tom Carter. Carter treated a joint surface defect, roughly one centimeter in diameter on the medial (inside) side of the left knee.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Sad...extremely sad. Another superstar, who had the potential to be greater and more explosive than kg and duncan, has been cut down before his prime. Im not a suns fan, but i am a basketball fan and its never good when the league loses one of its brightest stars for the future of the game . We must keep hope that he will recover from this surgery in time.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Cut down in his prime? Hes 22.........usually players don't hit their prime till 25-26.


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



SunsFan57 said:


> Ah! But you're forgetting our magic leperchaun we keep locked in the Suns locker room.[/COLOR]


That's funny because I thought the lucky leperchaun was Steve Nash!!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

We were trying to keep it a secret, thanks alot! Now everyone will be trying to still our lucky charms.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



SunsFan57 said:


> Cut down in his prime? Hes 22.........usually players don't hit their prime till 25-26.


? i said *before his prime*. That is even worse, never even saw his true potential.


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



SunsFan57 said:


> We were trying to keep it a secret, thanks alot! Now everyone will be trying to still our lucky charms.


I think the cat was out of the bag last year considering Nash won the MVP!


----------



## FreeSpeech101

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

I don't think he will ever be the same athletic freak that was poised to become a top 5 player, but Amare will be back. It is very sad that this had to happen before we could see what a healthy Amare could really do. Hopefully the medical field has made progress with this type of surgery (and Steven Davis of the Panthers looks good, albeit not as fast as he once was, one year after the surgery), but past results are not promising.


----------



## LeroyJames

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



YoYoYoWasup said:


> Amareca is on suicide watch.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Well this gives him 2 years to recover on the Suns dime, then he gets moved to the Lakers.


----------



## Ron Mexico

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

:laugh: at the teams moving up still being in the spurs division

this is good for denver, seattle, sacramento to get into the WCF

bad for the suns though


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Now we will see how fraudulent that MVP was last season, the reason Nash won it is because he made the Suns so good , now I know Amare can't cost them 20 wins...they should still be in everyone's playoofs right?


----------



## Flanders

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

What does this mean in the West, then?

Could the Suns possibly get knocked out of the playoff picture if Amare is out 4 months? That is more than half of the season without their star player. The roster that the Suns will have doesn't look very impressive anymore.

If the Suns are fighting at .500 when Amare returns, then I'm sure they can catch one of the playoff spots after Amare returns and is healthy.


----------



## IV

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



ralaw said:


> It's his own fault! As I said earler waiting until a month before the season to get it done regardless of the extension was a *PUNK* and *SELFISH* move!


It was Shaquile Onealesque. :bsmile:


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



IV said:


> It was Shaquile Onealesque. :bsmile:


Yeah, I think Amare has been taking classes in the Shaq School of thought!



> "I'm a businessman," Stoudemire told SI.com. "I'm going to listen, but I already know what they got to say, 'Amaré, we want to give you the max."


If that doesn't sound Shaq like I don't know what does! It has everything the "I'm a business man" and speaking of himself in the 3rd person......just some of Shaq's favorites!


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



ralaw said:


> Maybe the MVP can carry the team until McDyess......I mean Amare returns!


HAHAAH...i dont know if I should feel angry towards this comment or laugh. This sux for Amare if this really turns out to be like McDyess. Saying he will become like McDyess is basically saying he will be a below average basketball player for the rest of his career.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Ouch. The Suns own their draft pick this year right? Cause it´s going to be a high one. Could end up being a good thing in the end, the more top notch talent the better and I didn´t think they were ready to truly compete for a championship. Hopefully Amare can get back to 100%, he´s one of the most amazing basketball players I´ve even seen.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Can anyone else see the Suns going for Kemp now?


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Terrible news....

My heart goes out to Amare and the Suns fans. Amare had the potential to be the best player in his generation of basketball players. I doubt that will ever come to fruition now. I hope I'm wrong, but this just doesn't sound good at all. Hopefully at the least he can come back to an all star level or better.

Here is holding on to hope.


----------



## ralaw

*Amare or McDyess*

At the end who will have had the better career? 

LOL, just messing with you Suns fans! :biggrin:

On a serious note I believe Amare will return to his form after this surgery.


----------



## JuX

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Sorry to hear that, Suns organizations and its fans. It's all up to Nash and Marion to make some big adjustments in the game until Amare comes back.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Minstrel said:


> Microfracture in the knee, that's a bad sign. Sounds like something that could easily be a nagging issue, career-wise, especially at his size and the impact of his high-flying game.


You don't recover the high-flying aspect of your game with that surgery. He can still make a career out of it if he learns to play the right way.


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Amare or McDyess*

Time will really only tell. Did anyone before McDyess injury think he had the potential as Amare showed last season ? 

So I'm going to say a busted up Amare should still be better than McDyess....lol poor Amare. Such a shame if he doesn't fully recover.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Amare or McDyess*

McDyess was just as I good as Amare if you look at both guys before the injuries in my eyes. I think Dice was better suited to live through a new injury though because his game wasn't as dependant on quickness. Amare needs some help/luck to recover on this one.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



SunsFan57 said:


> Starting lineup might be....
> 
> PG - Nash
> SG - Bell
> SF - Jim Jackson
> PF - Marion
> C - Kurt Thomas
> 
> We'll be able to get a nice record without Amare, but nothing contending for a title.


That lineup is highly unlikely. Thomas would be a very poor center in the West. They'd be out-rebounded in virtually every game, and any team with a good post presence would score at will.

More likely:

Steve Nash 
Raja Bell
Shawn Marion 
Kurt Thomas 
Brian Grant

which is really not a strong lineup. It's only arguably better than teams like the Lakers, Clippers, Warriors, and may not even be better.

The Suns chances of making the playoffs rest on how far out of the playoffs they are when Stoudemire gets back, and how good he is for the remaining two months. They might have a chance at 7-8 seed, but they'll need Stoudemire to come back at near full-speed, which may be doubtful.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Minstrel said:


> That lineup is highly unlikely. Thomas would be a very poor center in the West. They'd be out-rebounded in virtually every game, and any team with a good post presence would score at will.



Yeah, going small for the sake of creating a strength that teams can't keep up with (fast break game with Nash, Amare, Johnson, Richardson) is smart. Going small without creating a strength, with Thomas and Marion in your frontcourt, is just suicide. Opposing teams would just get easy layups with that kind of interior defense.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Well bad news for the NBA and the Suns especially.

Although it is microfracture surgery, he didn't seem to have as an extensive as injury as Kidd or Webber. Anyways we're going to have to wait atleast a year to see what Amare's future will be like. Even if he's cleared to play (like Kidd just Amare is much younger) it will take awhile to get his strenght and everything else back. I'm hopeful


----------



## HKF

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Well no one I know has had that surgery at 22 years of age. I'd venture to say Amare will be fine, because he is in excellent physical condition. Unlike Webber who has proven to be injury prone (even with a great body) his entire career.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Knee surgery kills NBA careers. Judging from all the past dealings with knee surgeries, it certainly doesn't look good. I don't know if the "he's younger than the others" argument has any true weight, I guess we'll just have to see. It sucks that this can truly happen to anyone. Here's a guy that worked harder than most NBA players in the gym, always stayed in shape, still got injured. Just sucks. I hope he can come back, mostly for him and what he has overcome in life. If he comes back and remains at the same level, it'll be another great story heading into the postseason.

I hate this for my Suns, but I'm still excited about next year. There's still a ton of teams to watch in the NBA, and I'll be watching them all. Suns will still be my #1 team, but without an inside presence their shooting %'s are going to go down. Nash can only dish so much when players have no reason to sag back into the lane. Thomas and Grant are there to elevate Amare's game, they are not good at all at creating an inside offense. They're going to now play small ball and try to run all over teams like they did last year. Then hopefully Amare can come back strong enough to get them in the playoff running. James Jones and Raja Bell are going to have a lot of playing time now, since more small ball will be played. They'll need to step up big time. If Amare comes back and still plays well, the Suns shouldn't have a problem getting into the playoffs.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

I think Stoudemire missed 4 games last season, and the Suns won all of them (I think)



But I don't see Brian Grant at the center spot. And you said they would get out rebounded, that happen last year when they played small ball and they still won 62 games. Who knows, maybe Pat Burke (6'11) will play center.


----------



## theBirdman

*Re: Amare or McDyess*

Of all the players in this league, Amare`s game will suffer the most because of this injury! He lived by his athleticism, so am pretty sure this last season was his career year. He will still be good but not that good!


----------



## theBirdman

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

I really don`t understand why are you so worried about this year!?! And how good the suns wil be. Who cares, they have him signed for max for 5 years after this one and he goes down with an injury like this...It is the next 6 years all suns fans should be worried about, not their record for the current season...this could be a turning point for the whole franchise...


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

We have like 2-3 first round draft picks....from junky teams. I think we can use one of them each year, including our own.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

I don't understand why you would worry about the Suns as a franchise when we don't even know how Amare will come back. Suns are in the "want to win now" mode. And as of this point, we need to focus on doing the best we possibly can with what we've got. You don't just tank the season and start whining about the next six years. You do what you can now and hope things work out in the future.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



SunsFan57 said:


> But I don't see Brian Grant at the center spot. And you said they would get out rebounded, that happen last year when they played small ball and they still won 62 games. Who knows, maybe Pat Burke (6'11) will play center.


Stoudemire can legitimately play center, even if it's not his optimal position. Thomas cannot. Also, as Patchwork said, it's one thing to give up a size advantage if you're getting a trade-off benefit of being unfathomably quick and explosive offensively. With Thomas, Jackson and Bell replacing Stoudemire, Richardson and Johnson, that's not the case. The Suns will be small and _not_ extremely explosive. That's a bad mix.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Amare or McDyess*

Stoudemire was superior to McDyess, before their respective injuries. It'll be a real shame if Stoudemire is reduced to the level McDyess played most of his post-surgery career at.


----------



## TonyMontana_83

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Suns should be concerned about this year because Nash isn't getting any younger. If the Suns have to count this season as a wash, Nash will be 32 going on 33 when Amare is full strength in 2006-07. Horrible news for the game of basketball. Amare is right up there with Lebron and Wade when it comes to young talent in the NBA. This is truly a sad day for true basketball fans.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

What horrible news. This season is going to be that much less fun to watch. Damn it, I hope this isn't Grant/Penny all over again. 

Oh, and every doctor I talk to about this surgery says the cartiledge that's "regrown" isn't nearly as good as the cartiledge you originally have, as it's too thin to last all that long. I hope Amare is the exception to the rule due to his age (22) and the incredible shape he is in. 

Here's hoping for a swift recovery for Amare Stoudemire.


----------



## The-Future-Phenom

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

I think that is a huge loss! But I think that the Phoenix Suns will bounce back and defeat all odds just like they did last year as they achieved the best record in the NBA last year.


----------



## musiclexer

*Re: Amare or McDyess*

title made me chuckle


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Anyone actually getting mad at Amare for this is just plain crazy. I feel sorry for the guy. 

Man, this season just got less interesting.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Amare needs to take extra time off. I would even consider making him take the entire season off just to do more rehab. This is scary stuff for Suns fans. You can afford to sacrifice one year without him for a better chance to have him healthy in the future.


----------



## JNice

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

..

Even though the Amare and Suns jockers annoy me a little, this really sucks. I sincerely hope this doesn't hurt Amare's future in the league. If he has any residual affects on his knee, the way he uses his explosive, it could really mess up his career. Without that incredible explosiveness Amare is a very average PF. I had him penciled in as part of the NBA's next Golden Age.


----------



## carrrnuttt

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Well, we can all look at one of his own teammates for hope and inspiration.

Shawn Marion missed 31 games as a rookie for knee-surgery. He says that there is still swelling that occurs in the knee every now and then.

Sure ain't slowed him down any, and I doubt any of us would consider Shawn a "finesse" player.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Wow Amareca must be weeping right now....

terrible news... but who knows, maybe he'll come back right before the playoffs with a fury and lead the Suns to the championship this year














(It's a tough loss for Suns fans, I'm just trying to make them feel better :biggrin


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Minstrel said:


> That lineup is highly unlikely. Thomas would be a very poor center in the West. They'd be out-rebounded in virtually every game, and any team with a good post presence would score at will.


Kurt Thomas is a better defender and rebounder than Amare, even at center. In the three games in which he matched up against Shaq last season (well, two-and-a-half games), he did pretty well. He also had good games against other good big men.

Imagine if the Suns do a '96 Spurs and get the #1 pick, setting them up for a decade (though, before this injury they were already set up for a decade)...


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Hakeem said:


> Kurt Thomas is a better defender and rebounder than Amare, even at center. In the three games in which he matched up against Shaq last season (well, two-and-a-half games), he did pretty well. He also had good games against other good big men.


I disagree with that. Thomas may be a better defender for his size, but when I've seen him defend good big men, they can drive him backwards and score over him pretty easily. Stoudemire has a long way to go on defense (though his defensive deficiencies are overstated), but he's much harder to move and challenges shots much better. If I needed someone to defend Tim Duncan or Jermaine O'Neal, I'd much rather have Stoudemire than Thomas. Thomas is a slightly better rebounder statistically, but he didn't have a superior rebounder like Marion playing alongside him, as Stoudemire did. I think the two are pretty similar, in terms of rebounding.

However, the main point is that the Suns could afford going smaller last season, despite the detriment to their rebounding and defense, because it made them an absurdly explosive team. This year's edition would not reap that explosive benefit, so they'd be small with no corresponding benefit to balance being at a disadvantage in rebounding and defense.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Lets all hope that Amare will come back by the All-Star break. I wish Amare had surgery a lot sooner so at least the Suns would still be a elite team. *This league needs Amare and so do the fans.*


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Hakeem said:


> Kurt Thomas is a better defender and rebounder than Amare, even at center. In the three games in which he matched up against Shaq last season (well, two-and-a-half games), he did pretty well. He also had good games against other good big men.
> 
> Imagine if the Suns do a '96 Spurs and get the #1 pick, setting them up for a decade (though, before this injury they were already set up for a decade)...


 Well that would be interesting if they can end up with another #1 but the problem is Nash aint' getting any younger. This Phoenix team just doesn't have a big window right now and a whole year might be lost with this injury.


----------



## 1 Penny

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Major low blow to the Suns hope of contending.

But, in the bright side, people will get to see how important Shawn Marion really is... I believe he is so under rated, without Amare on the line-up, Marion was exploding in the offensive end. I think the Suns definitely lost a couple of steps, but the good thing is... Amare has a good chance to recover.

The type of injury is not severe... its minor. The guy was able to play through it, he had pains but was still able to play on it. The chances of him recovering is higher than normal.

If the Suns can manage to be a .500 team around February, I think they can finish the season strongly... But thats if the Amare is not limited, but the way i see it, he is 23 years old and if it takes him the whole season to recover 100%, he'd only be 24 when he's back... but thats looking too far ahead.

The suns line-up is drastically different now, but that doesnt mean a bad thing... last year no one predicted the line-up of Nash, JJ, Q, Marion and Amare to win 60 games....

What this does is lower expectations.. and the chance for other players to develop. Lottery wise or no, the Suns will have a few high picks coming up, that may come handy later on the season if the suns need to trade.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Hakeem said:


> Imagine if the Suns do a '96 Spurs and get the #1 pick, setting them up for a decade (though, before this injury they were already set up for a decade)...


Having Nash and a couple players that can run will net them at least 45 wins. They're not going to be nearly that bad. They'll make the playoffs.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Minstrel said:


> I disagree with that. Thomas may be a better defender for his size, but when I've seen him defend good big men, they can drive him backwards and score over him pretty easily. Stoudemire has a long way to go on defense (though his defensive deficiencies are overstated), but he's much harder to move and challenges shots much better. If I needed someone to defend Tim Duncan or Jermaine O'Neal, I'd much rather have Stoudemire than Thomas. Thomas is a slightly better rebounder statistically, but he didn't have a superior rebounder like Marion playing alongside him, as Stoudemire did. I think the two are pretty similar, in terms of rebounding.


You're probably right about Kurt Thomas. I haven't followed his career very closely, but before last season I'd never thought of him as someone who could effectively guard bigger opposition. However, last season it just seemed that whenever I saw him guard quality big men he fared pretty well. I saw him guard Shaq, Pau Gasol, Jermaine O'Neal and Yao (though Mohammed played most of the minutes on Yao, I think). Not much to go by, but I wouldn't dismiss it completely as fluke (both Thomas' solid defense as fluke and me happening to watch the games in which he defended well as fluke). I also think Amare is a terrible defender, and that his ineptitude isn't at all exaggerated. Good point about Marion taking away some of his rebounds, though. But, looking at the stats, it seems Amare's rebounding has worsened each season as he has focussed more on his offense. Kurt Thomas has a significantly higher rebound rate, and he rebounded much better after he started playing center. 



EHL said:


> Having Nash and a couple players that can run will net them at least 45 wins. They're not going to be nearly that bad. They'll make the playoffs.


I was kidding. A lot of people used to joke that the '97 Spurs deliberately played like **** when Robinson went down.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



EHL said:


> Having Nash and a couple players that can run will net them at least 45 wins. They're not going to be nearly that bad. They'll make the playoffs.


You think so? I'm looking at Nash having his worst year yet, simply because he had his best season in the year he had the most weapons (Amare, JJ, Richardson, Marion), and some very good years with an explosive Dallas offense. Nash is now looking at being the best scorer on his team. That's not a good situation for him. 

Losing Amare, Johnson and Richardson are huge blows. I'm thinking 35 wins or so, unless Amare can come back and help the team finish strong, which is unlikely. Or if Nash is a whole lot better than I'm giving him credit for. 

I think they'll get a top 10 pick. It would be a bittersweet pick though, if Amare doesn't come back 100%. 

And I'm with you, losing Amare is a big loss just from an entertainment perspective. He is one of the reasons you watch NBA basketball.


----------



## Debt Collector

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Talk about a tough break, this season may mirror the 03-04 season for the Suns - lose Amare, lay the blame of the season on the high priced PG. They're in serious playoff jeopardy now


----------



## NugzFan

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

im sorry but its hard for me to feel sorry for him or his fans. he just got paid and is set for life. he will be back, still great and get another HUGE deal in 5 years. hes is in better shape than 99.999999999999% of the human population. 

as for the fans, injuries are part of the game and i know my team, as well as all the others, goes through this kind of crap at one point or another. teams wont take pity on the suns like the suns wont take pity on teams with injuries. im sure the nugs will have injuries all season and no one will care. "just part of the game"


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



NugzFan said:


> im sorry but its hard for me to feel sorry for him or his fans. he just got paid and is set for life. he will be back, still great and get another HUGE deal in 5 years. hes is in better shape than 99.999999999999% of the human population.


You're right, but I still feel sorry because we're being deprived of some exciting basketball.


----------



## TonyMontana_83

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

What the hell? Kurt Thomas can't guard opposing 7 footers. There is no way he can hold position against those guys. 

Suns fans, I leave you with these two thoughts. The 1996-97 San Antonio Spurs. Rudy Gay. Enjoy.


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Damn. I just hope he can come back and still play very well.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Sir Patchwork said:


> You think so? I'm looking at Nash having his worst year yet, simply because he had his best season in the year he had the most weapons (Amare, JJ, Richardson, Marion), and some very good years with an explosive Dallas offense. Nash is now looking at being the best scorer on his team. That's not a good situation for him.
> 
> Losing Amare, Johnson and Richardson are huge blows. I'm thinking 35 wins or so, unless Amare can come back and help the team finish strong, which is unlikely. Or if Nash is a whole lot better than I'm giving him credit for.
> 
> I think they'll get a top 10 pick. It would be a bittersweet pick though, if Amare doesn't come back 100%.
> 
> And I'm with you, losing Amare is a big loss just from an entertainment perspective. He is one of the reasons you watch NBA basketball.


Maybe 40 wins. They replaced JJ with Bell, who is certainly not as good but an underrated player certainly. And they added a little size up front. 

But I think even if they miss the playoffs they'll still win more than 40 games, as Amare will be back for at least half the season and assuming he's relatively normal they'll win 45 or more.


----------



## Deke

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

not a good way to start steve nash's consecutive MVP season.


----------



## Schizogenius

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



EHL said:


> But I think even if they miss the playoffs they'll still win more than 40 games, as Amare will be back for at least half the season and assuming he's relatively normal they'll win 45 or more.


So how much would they have won, if Amare had not injured himself ?


----------



## Schizogenius

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



TonyMontana_83 said:


> What the hell? Kurt Thomas can't guard opposing 7 footers. There is no way he can hold position against those guys.
> 
> Suns fans, I leave you with these two thoughts. The 1996-97 San Antonio Spurs. Rudy Gay. Enjoy.


Rookie Tim Duncan >>> Rookie Rudy Gay


----------



## Cap

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Schizogenius said:


> So how much would they have won, if Amare had not injured himself ?


60ish. Maybe "only" 55 because of the loss of JJ. If Amare had never gotten injured.


----------



## Schizogenius

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Do you really think Amare's injury is going to cost them only 10 wins ?


----------



## dwade3

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

i really really hope that the suns dont be greedy this year and try and rush amare.....even if it takes a year dont let him re-injure it, no offence to suns fans but this year wouldnt of been it anyways....spurs are too deep....so if their trying to rush it earlier then 6 months, thats very very very greedy and Brian Colangelo should win Dumbest GM of the century....


----------



## ForeverWar

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

AND Suns management comes out with a statement saying (and I quote):

"Steve Nash has played a lot of years without Amaré and his teams have scored up into the hundreds. He’ll find out, as we will as a team, how to score 110 points anyway. That’s our focus, our goal, and if we do that, we’ll be successful. Shawn Marion will have to step up. Steve will have to up his game. Then we have Kurt Thomas, Raja Bell, James Jones – we have a lot of guys to score the basketball. No one will replace Amaré’s 26 points, but four or five guys will add up to that.”

yeah.....right....


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



ForeverWar said:


> AND Suns management comes out with a statement saying (and I quote):
> 
> "*Steve Nash has played a lot of years without Amaré and his teams have scored up into the hundreds*. He’ll find out, as we will as a team, how to score 110 points anyway. That’s our focus, our goal, and if we do that, we’ll be successful. Shawn Marion will have to step up. Steve will have to up his game. Then we have Kurt Thomas, Raja Bell, James Jones – we have a lot of guys to score the basketball. No one will replace Amaré’s 26 points, but four or five guys will add up to that.”
> 
> yeah.....right....


Yeah....playing with Dirk Nowitzki and Michael Finley and Antawn Jamison will do that for you.


----------



## mavsman

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



ForeverWar said:


> AND Suns management comes out with a statement saying (and I quote):
> 
> "Steve Nash has played a lot of years without Amaré and his teams have scored up into the hundreds. He’ll find out, as we will as a team, how to score 110 points anyway. That’s our focus, our goal, and if we do that, we’ll be successful. Shawn Marion will have to step up. Steve will have to up his game. Then we have Kurt Thomas, Raja Bell, James Jones – we have a lot of guys to score the basketball. No one will replace Amaré’s 26 points, but four or five guys will add up to that.”
> 
> yeah.....right....


So has Suns management worked a deal with the league to allow the Suns start 9-10 guys? That would be the only way that 4 or 5 guys will put up the same numbers as Amare. If anyone thinks that a bunch of less talented guys are going to equal Amare they are fooling themselves. So the Suns will play 4 guys 10 minutes each at Amare's position and each will score 7-8 points and grab 2-3 rebounds? If those guys were capable of doing that consistently then they would be as good as Amare.

The Suns are unfortunately going to have to take thier lumps. And we all hope the Amare comes back to his old form.


----------



## Ron Mexico

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

<OBJECT classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/ flash/swflash.cab#version=5,0,0,0" WIDTH="240" HEIGHT="300" id="fgchat" ALIGN=""><PARAM NAME=movie VALUE="http://five.flash-gear.com/ncht/cht.php?f=2&id=143768&a=2050551388"> <PARAM NAME=menu VALUE=false> <PARAM NAME=quality VALUE=high> <PARAM NAME=bgcolor VALUE="#FFFFFF"> <EMBED src="http://five.flash-gear.com/ncht/cht.php?f=2&id=143768&a=2050551388" menu=false quality=high bgcolor="#FFFFFF" WIDTH="240" HEIGHT="300" NAME="fgchat" ALIGN="" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></EMBED></OBJECT>


----------



## nextghitman

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

DAmnit he is on my fantasy team!!!! Other than that i dont give a sh*t cuz i hate the suns...


----------



## HB

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Well the lottery isnt that bad.


----------



## joshed_up

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Hbwoy said:


> Well the lottery isnt that bad.


you dont have to be mean. 
but i pity the Suns. great team last season, and now, down to TWO key member.
forgot marion. :angel:


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



TonyMontana_83 said:


> What the hell? Kurt Thomas can't guard opposing 7 footers. There is no way he can hold position against those guys.
> 
> Suns fans, I leave you with these two thoughts. The 1996-97 San Antonio Spurs. Rudy Gay. Enjoy.


lol, what position did you expect him to play? Amare was going back to the PF position. The only person taller then Kurt besides Amare is Pat Burke. 


I really don't see Brian Grant at center, not saying that he won't play some.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



SunsFan57 said:


> lol, what position did you expect him to play?


I expected Thomas to play power forward, pushing Marion back to small forward and keeping Stoudemire at center.

In the end, it wouldn't really have mattered who played center and who played power forward, as long as they had a big, athletic man in the paint to deter slashers and body up power big men. With Amare gone, they won't have that.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



Schizogenius said:


> Do you really think Amare's injury is going to cost them only 10 wins ?


10 wins? How are you doing your math?


----------



## NugzFan

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



gian said:


> You're right, but I still feel sorry because we're being deprived of some exciting basketball.


theres plenty of excitement left IMO


----------



## NugzFan

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

and you guys are crazy talking about lottery and even the #1 pick. 

the suns are still a very good team.

and amare is only out half the season. if they can go .500 without amare, they can still win 50 by the end of the year.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Wow what a blow to the team. I come looking for good news and he is out 4 months :sigh: In memory of Q, JJ, and Amare, going to be my new signature. But no need to complain we have to win with the guys we have now but we are a really different team, with only Nash and Barbosa coming back who played the whole year last year and JJax coming in halfway through the year. Its going to take some time for everyone to get used to each other buy I believe and have faith, so out guys are going to go out and prove they belong.


----------



## sunsaz

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

God, after this summer and to have this happen. Miight as well just trade Marion and Nash to the Lakers and end it all right now. Maybe we can get something for trading The Gorilla while were at it.


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

Not as bad as they had thought:



> Amare Stoudemire's surgery was limited to repairing torn cartilage in his left knee, a ``best-case scenario'' for the Phoenix Suns' All-Star.
> 
> While other players have struggled to come back at full strength after microfracture surgery, Suns team doctor Thomas Carter said Stoudemire doesn't have the same obstacles to overcome.
> 
> ``The rest of the knee was absolutely normal,'' Carter said Wednesday, one day after Stoudemire's surgery. ``It's a best-case scenario when you go in there and there's nothing else wrong with the knee.''


Full article.


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: Amare or McDyess*



Minstrel said:


> Stoudemire was superior to McDyess, before their respective injuries. It'll be a real shame if Stoudemire is reduced to the level McDyess played most of his post-surgery career at.


 More superior in what regard? Because in McDyees I saw a much better rebounder, weak side and man defender than Stoudamire with a 15 footer to boot.


----------



## The-Future-Phenom

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

The moment I first heard about this devastating story I died. But I later re-awoke just because I know that he will be back. And better than ever!


----------



## KillWill

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



SunsFan57 said:


> Last year lineup
> 
> Nash
> Q
> JJ
> Marion
> Amare
> 
> 
> This year
> Nash
> Bell
> Jim Jackson
> Marion
> Thomas
> 
> 
> that last year lineup got to the WCF.....................
> 
> 
> Not saying this lineup will, but we can still win games with the style of play and some quality players.


i love your optimism but i think it may be rough for phx this season. But this potentially could be the last team in the division this year.

i realy hope the best for amare. the mcdyess comparison unfortunately is a good one. 'dyess was a monster athletically; explosive powerful dunker and rebounder. he has never been the same since. it may be smart to sit him the whole year. why rush it?


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*



ralaw said:


> LOL, your calling that a playoff roster? I guess your just keeping hope alive as a loyal Suns fan.



I guess I had the final laugh.


This thread made me laugh.


----------



## HB

*Re: Amare Stoudamire out at least 4 months.*

2 years later and the thread lives again


----------

